# Coding dystrophic nail ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 7, 2009)

So code 11719 is to report trimming of nondystrophic nails. How do you code the trimming of dystrophic nails? Pt has onychomycosis. Thanks for all of your input. It really helps.


----------



## ciphermed (Aug 7, 2009)

For Medicare:
G0127 Trimming of dystrophic nails, any number
_(for facility has the same APC assignment & payment as 11719)_

Other payors? if they will not accept the G-code perhaps
unlisted CPT 17999.

Unless of course debridement (11720, 11721) instead of trimming was performed.

Hope this helps,


----------

